# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Импрессионизм

## ПаранойА

Импрессионизм (фр. impressionnisme, от impression — впечатление) — направление в искусстве, зародившееся во Франции, во второй половине XIX века. Обычно под термином «импрессионизм» подразумевается направление в живописи, хотя его идеи нашли своё воплощение и в других видах искусства, например, в музыке. Импрессионизм — двойная революция в живописи: в видении мира и в живописной технике. В живописи импрессионизма — движущийся, эфемерный, ускользающий мир, поэтому акцент — на настоящее и на это уходящее мгновение. Импрессионизм предпочитает свет, прикосновение, цветную вибрацию.

Клод Моне "Впечатление. Восход солнца"

Эдуард Мане "Олимпия"

----------


## SDS

на мой розум - полное говно......

----------


## ПаранойА

на вкус и цвет карандаши разные

----------


## SDS

*ПаранойА*, 
да, и мозги то же....

----------


## SDS

*ПаранойА*, 
может ты и искусствовед????
я в Третьяковке стоял, партнер  - архитектор, возторгался ВРУБЕЛЕМ, я ему - наркоман,кокаинист....,а он мне - великий  художник....

----------


## ПаранойА

*SDS*, Просто интересуюсь искусством. Разве это плохо?

----------


## Irina

*Мне очень нравится Ван Гог*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*
И Ренуар*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Ну давайте еще сюда и Малевича с его дибильным квадратом. То же мне "Великий" художник. Так и я умею рисовать, только меня никто не считает великим, а рисовать действительно красиво я не умею и не ставлюсь художником.

----------


## ПаранойА

МАлевич это футуризм.

----------


## ПаранойА

*Irina*, А Ван Гог это постимпрессиониз)
Хотя толком разницы никакой)

----------


## Irina

*ПаранойА*, я сколько ни читала про него - нет единого мнения. Кто как его называет- кто импрессионистом, кто постимпрессионистом. Я сама удивлена, что нет единодушия в этом вопросе.

----------


## ПаранойА

Ну просто этих два направления всегда шагают рядом.

----------


## SDS

А я сюриков уважаю, навроде Сальвадора Дали, за сермяжную правду поганого бытия
и нестандартность его отображения

----------

